# Paris in the Snow



## Dp-PARIS (Jan 21, 2013)

Like in the UK, we have been lucky (I like snow, so I think lucky) to  have some snow here in Paris over the last few days. It is also snowing again now! 

A few photos taken yesterday and Friday night. Hope you like the. Click on a photo to see the full gallery.


----------



## pab (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like the last shot.  I think of paris as black and white and adding snow makes it even cooler.  Great shots!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 29, 2013)

You got more snow than us here in the great white north.  

I too like the last shot.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!  I enjoyed these immensely!


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Mully (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice....I like the B&W images the best


----------



## greybeard (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 2, 2013)

IMO the last colour image (photo #5) is the best, I don't quite know what it is, but I find it very pleasing to look at. The splashes of colour in the foreground are superb.
Maybe because it reminds me of a Lowry painting.

Also, the first BW image (Passage Interdit) stands out for me. It's well suited to BW and exceptionally well composed and processed (IMHO).


----------



## amolitor (Feb 2, 2013)

The first one with the red&blue sign and two arrows, with cars on one side and the runner on the other is excellent. Cartier-Bresson would have approved of your timing. The runner placed just so in the frame, with the background figure passing from the land of cars to the land of the runner is very very well done.

The one with the crow and the statue is also excellent, in the echoing of postures.

The subway exit is also nice, but I can't quite tell why I like it so.

Well done!


----------



## Notsogood (Feb 2, 2013)

The third is my favorite. They are all great.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Feb 2, 2013)

wow, thanks for the feedback!


----------

